# Smoking peanuts



## thesmokindogs (Oct 28, 2017)

Sorry but my smoker has been silent for a while. Issues with Diabetes plus having just had my first back surgery have slowed me down a lot. 

Can't lift more than 5 pounds, can't bend, reach, or twist. Makes problems in the most personal parts of using the bathroom if you know what I mean. 

Going to have phase 2 of the surgery on November 1st where I'll get officially screwed. They're going to insert screws into the implants they put in Lumbar 3 thru 5. Then I have to look forward to a similar procedure on my neck in a few months.

Anyway, to my point. I love boiled peanuts. Every year my lovely wife orders a 30# case of green peanuts form C&B farms in Crystal Springs, MS, for a late birthday /early Christmas present.

30#, though, is a lot of damn peanuts! I already have 5 gallon bags of them in the freezer. I've eaten about 5 pounds worth and I still have about 18 pounds left. 

I know of people who have also roasted green peanuts in the oven. It's a low & slow process. Sound familiar?  So I had the thought of trying to smoke some with maybe some mesquite.

Has anyone else ever tried this? 

Thanks!


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 28, 2017)

Yup. Ya have to watch those sugars. Fortunately for US... smoking and eating those nice fatty meats are are cure for high blood sugar. 
Flour and sugars are our problem.  Let’s hope the USDA guidelines will get a clue. Your condition is reversible. 
Being a Texan, pecans are my taste . Lower carb nut. 
Having season seats at the Rangers, peanuts are my second favorite.
 I’ve smoked pacans. I did a cold smoke like you would do cheese. 
Give it a try. B


----------



## thesmokindogs (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks! Not too familiar with cold smoking. Was thinking of doing them at around 125° with some mesquite. Figured about 12 hours would do it. What do you think?


----------



## thesmokindogs (Oct 30, 2017)

thesmokindogs said:


> Thanks! Not too familiar with cold smoking. Was thinking of doing them at around 125° with some mesquite. Figured about 12 hours would do it. What do you think?


Forgot to mention. Was also thinking about brining them overnight in straight salt water to give them a salty flavor.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 20, 2017)

Thoughts? Certainly...
First, sorry to hear of the surgeries and limitations.
But take heart, a cup of nuts ain't too much. Just take it very slow and carefully. You do NOT want to go back in an emergency situation.

I'd suggest you plan on taste testing as it goes along. I know, it's awful tough, but it has to be done. You're there, so it's up to you. :)
I wouldn't brine the batch, maybe brine some test batches. But a nut in salt water for 12 hours sounds like something that would look like a Lima bean. And sorry, but lima beans are something to flavor ham, then throw them away and enjoy the ham.
This whole brining business is new to me. And I've never smoked peanuts but they sound great!
I have smoked Almonds, and I sprinkled on salt as I went along. I should say Seasoned Salt, because I like that. Trying to use the natural moisture and oils to hold the salt.

Which brings to mind Smoked Salt. Ever consider trying smoked salt on your boiled peanuts?
Sac-ra-blu! 
Just hear me out, please. It may be a way to get around the limitations, yet still get some of what you crave in your favorite treat.
Then, when you are getting around good, smoke your own salt? Boil some peanuts in different concentrations of smoked salt even. (Though I still lean toward adding it to the readied peanuts.)
Smoked salt might be a way to enjoy the peanuts until you can get back to the smoker again?

Just some thoughts... Hope you recover quickly.;)


----------



## thesmokindogs (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks for the "food" for thought! Hadn't thought of smoking my own salt. Makes sense to salt them as they smoke, too. 
Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 20, 2017)

And a Very Merry Christmas to You and your Family, too. :)


----------

